# I just go tmy first Fisher plow and have problems



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got my first plow truck and plow. It's a 93 GMC 3500 with a fisher 8' straight blade on it. I thought it was going to be a easy fix but I am having trouble figuring out how to install the new trip edge springs and bars. Can anyone help me out and tell me how to get them on with out going to the dealer and spending over $500 to do this?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

You could make a sping compresser if you are handy or buy the tool to install them.. If they are new they come compressed to just bolt in


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

I purchased the new springs and bars from Napa and they weren't compressed.This plow is around a 1993 if that matters at all. As far as a spring compresser I bought one for strut springs but the problem I have with that is on the 2 outer springs there is the rib for suport right next to were the sring goes so I can't get it in placve with the compresser on and for the 2 in the middle the pistons for the power angle are in the way. Also I can't use a normal spring compresser because the bar for the sring has to be inside the spring when it is compressed and installed. This is a newbie question but what is the tool called to install those springs?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Compress the sping out of the plow on the bench and put a bolt through the hole in the bar to keep the sping compressed.. Install spring remove bolt...


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

If I compress it on the bench and pin it, I will not be able to install it because the one hole I have on the bar has to be above the top plate on the plow for me to bolt it in place. This plow has the old style fisher springs on it.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

The dealer is going to charge you $500 to install springs?? You could always buy the tool for maybe 30 bucks ? Sorry my bad on the hole placement.. You could always drill a new hole.. or make a tool if you have the facility to do so.. or adapt the one you have..


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Spring tool part number is 20043. They cost $25.00 and are very easy to use. http://www.langscornergarage.com/fisher_parts.php?part=2-120

$500.......hahaha, thats funny.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah they said $500 was the minimum to install them and they wanted $90 per spring and bar combo. I was thinking about drilling another whole to pin the spring down but I'm not sure how I would unbolt it once everything is in place with out getting hurt when I get that bolt out. I'm having trouble finding any info on a actual snow plow spring compressor. The strut spring compressor we modified to fit in the spring but the problem with that is 2 of the springs have the suport rib next to them so I can't use it and the 2 in the middle have the angle pistons in the way so I can't use it there either. Does any oen have a pic of the tool so I can try to make one or does anyone have alink to were I can order one ?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

RepoMan207;955809 said:


> Spring tool part number is 20043. They cost $25.00 and are very easy to use. http://www.langscornergarage.com/fisher_parts.php?part=2-120
> 
> $500.......hahaha, thats funny.


thanks for that link. I'm going to order this tonight and see what happens when it comes in.

Thanks again


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You'll have it done within 30 minutes of opening the box. As my brother says "Tit".


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

that looks like it's for a different style springs but for $25 it's worth a shot to see if I can modify it to work. 

THanks for the link and pic.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/6486_081000.pdf


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I used it to change out my buddies 1990 Speed caster springs just this past summer. I had initially bought it to do my new springs on my MM1. A fellow PS member has it now....I think.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

When I did mine, I slipped the top of the spring into the upper slot, then slowly pried the spring up and on to the cutting bar mount with a block of 4x6 and a 2x4. Installed the lower bolts and finished. Had no luck with the spring tool; it snapped the threaded rod.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried to buy one from my dealer. They don't use it. They use a shop crane to lift the tab by the top hole. Then put a pin in the lower hole. My dealer said to use a piece of pipe or a bar with a section of chain. Put the bar over the top of blade and push down which will lift the spring tab. Then you can put the pin in the lower hole.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

RepoMan207;955847 said:


> You'll have it done within 30 minutes of opening the box. As my brother says "Tit".


LOL @ $500 per plow spring Job.. I would quit plowing.. LOL And have the biggest boobs around..LOL


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to give it a shot. I'm not exactly sure how I am going to get that on the bar with the spring down. the spring and bar combo I bought the springs are about 4 inches higher then the top of the bar and about 6 inches total past the hole were the bolt goes in to lock it in place on top of the plate. and the bar itself barely fits in the slot on the top plate.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I second what repoman suggested langscornergarage.com or ashsupply.com are both great sources for fisher parts the spring compressor is only 25.00. I bought about $400 worth of spare parts from ash supply before the season and it was here in a day. Great Service.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Carlo- Count how many coils are on the springs that are currently on the plow vs. the new ones. Sounds like you may have the wrong springs. I may have a set that will work.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool, I will tak ea look at them tomorrow morning and let you know


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I counted the springs and both the old and new springs have 21 loops. So I am back to waiting on the tool to get here to try to make that work some how.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you may need the springs w/ 17 coils. I'm going to check....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

MM1 or Speedcast?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My MM1 has 19 coils and my MM2 has 17.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Should go in easy...I just used a pry bar and some blocking with the plow on a concrete floor. Does sound like the wrong spring.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

FordFisherman;960700 said:


> MM1 or Speedcast?


how can I tell which one it is? this plow is at the newest a 1993 straight 8 foot blade when the plow comes off the truck the lights and the lift cylinder stay on the truck


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Double post again.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That means it's a MM series....well actually, is the pump under the hood?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you have an old Speedcast. If the # of coils from old to new are the same then you're good to go. OT, Ryan, did you get the XLS back yet?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

FordFisherman;961843 said:


> I think you have an old Speedcast. If the # of coils from old to new are the same then you're good to go. OT, Ryan, did you get the XLS back yet?


I just got back...check my thread in few minutes.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah the pump is under the hood. I'm going to try putting them as much in place as I can on the top and lower the springs onto a 4x4 and try to use the weight of the plow to compress the springs enough to get that top bolt in and then I should be able to slide the bottom into place, I hope


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

the old springs are trash i take it? use an angle grinder and cut the old springs a couple times. this will allow you to remove the spring without it launching itself off of the plow when you unbolt the bottom. and if you like having fingers, the fisher tool is the only way to go.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah the old springs are trash, I managed to get the 2 outer springs on but now I'm having issues with the center 2 springs behind the hydralic pistons. 

On this plow the springs were never bolted onto the bottom of the trip edge. they just rested on the wing that stuck out, but now we drilled holes there and bolted them in place.


----------

